# tires- need help which is best



## devinraptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi

I am in need of new tires for my plow pick ups. Could someone point me towards the best tire out there. I need a tire that will be good the other 9 months of the year while were cutting grass and will still be good to plow in the winter and not rob me of fuel in the summer. Help please!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

bfgoodrich all terrain or goodyear duratrac. check treadwright retreads also


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hankook rf10


----------



## devinraptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Any one ever have any problems with the retreads?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Buy some treadwrights


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ive had 2 sets not a problem with either


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Well R&R runs treadrights and hs no problems for the most part.I personaly run COOPER Dicovery on my 250 and have had no problem at all just like all truck tires you need to keep rotating them about evey 4-6 months depending on the miles you put on them


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

4-6 months would put me at 25000 miles
I rotate every month and use balance beads, no wheights on my rims.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i use treadrights tires there are great for the money


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

R&R Yard Design;1496515 said:


> 4-6 months would put me at 25000 miles
> I rotate every month and use balance beads, no wheights on my rims.


well I said I rotate mine evey 4 I dont put on nearly as may as you do even in a year thats why my ride has only 52.684 on it for a 97 250


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i run firestone transforce at they are great


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

*recaps*

I'm running recaps that are the similar design to Bf Goodrich TA KO. I have run these for years and average 20k miles out of them, i have also ran the Courser MSR which in my opinion is an awesome snow tire but they wear fast in the summer months. I f i was to run new tires and wanted all year long wear i would go with the Goodyear Duratracs.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone run Nokian tires? Looking at the Rotiva AT's. They are more popular in Canada.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Had BFgoodrich AT's. Didn't like how they wore. I went with Yoko Geolanders. I'm satisfied with their performance year round.


----------

